# Frozen Chicken Safety Question



## Ruth (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a whole chicken that I suck in the freezer a couple of months ago.  I was going to make if for dinner on Tuesday and took it out of the freezer monday morning and put it in the fridge.  On Tuesday it was still quite frozen so I said ok, I'll make it on Wednesday.  Wednesday came, and it was still frozen.  Alright, Thursday then.  Well, today is Thursday and I checked on it and it's still frozen solid... 

I can't make the bird for dinner tonight and we've got plans for dinner on Friday, so I can't make it then.  My fiance is going out of town on business on Sunday and I can't eat a whole chicken by myself.  So the question is what would be better to do:  1. Throw the chicken back in the freezer to use at a later date? or 2. Keep the chicken in the fridge for over a week and cooking it a week from this Sunday for when my fiance gets back in town?  

Or does it matter what I do and it will be safe as long as I cook the bird to the right temp.?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 20, 2005)

since it hasn't thawed, i'd put it back in the freezer.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 20, 2005)

I agree with bucky.  If you decide to keep it out just cook it as soon as it's thawed and then use the meat for various dishes.  You could always freeze a casserole with some of the chicken in it.


----------



## GB (Jan 20, 2005)

If it had thawed then you would have either needed to cook it within a few days or throw it out, but like the others have said, since it is still frozen then it is safe to put back in the freezer to use another time.


----------

